# Loom Knitted Blue Sweater



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Made this sweater for my sister for Christmas on the loom. It came out sooooo heavy because I used 3 strands of yarn. Its probably going to cost me a mint to ship. But I'm glad its done before Christmas.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

Nicely done. At least she will be toasty warm.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautifully done!!!!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks wonderful. I had no idea you could do that on a loom. Good job!


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## bunga (Apr 4, 2018)

Sooo beautiful, it is possible to get the pattern?


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice, Moon Loomer I. :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow looks amazing


----------

